# Cannon Friday 3/29



## Whitey (Apr 1, 2019)

I was tied up all weekend and unable to ski so I grabbed an afternoon at Cannon on Friday.    The heavy rain on the way up was concerning but by the time we got there it had ended and it looked to be OK on the mountain.    Light crowds on the mountain.    

The skiing was soft all over.   There were a few icy spots but nothing that was that bad.    Everything except DJ’s was open.    They had solid coverage around the mountain with a couple of the south facing sections of trails being a little burnt.     The sun came out for the last 2 hrs of the day and that was a nice bonus as we had expected overcast all day. 

I didn’t get into the glades as I was skiing with a friend who had been off of skis for a couple of years and was taking it easy.   We also only had noon-4PM to ski.     The glades looked enticing and I noticed that there were what seemed like a lot of people (given the short #s of ppl ttl on the mtn) who were hiking over the saddle to Mitersill.   Unfortunately I didn’t have the time to get to Mitersill.  But all of the ppl going over there probably says something.  

We skied just about everything off of the top and it was all good (& soft).   Profile from the top was a solid run with soft snow and a decent pitch.    You could tell the spring thaw helped a lot because some of these trails looked like they’d be a nightmare if the temps fell below freezing.  We only skied a couple of runs of the front 4.   Conditions seemed a bit better higher up so we spent much of our time on the Cannonball quad.      Hardscrabble was a great run as always.   The soft snow on the bumps of the middle section made for a great bump run that I lapped a few times.    One of the sections of Hardscrabble looked pretty beat up from the chair lift but once you got into it – you could find good snow down skier’s right in a bit of a gully that forms down that side.  

I think Cannon is a bit under-rated as a spring skiing destination.    That probably has a lot to do with the fact that their season usually ends in mid-April.   But for the time it is open and the snow softens up – it’s a pretty solid spring skiing destination.    My only gripe about the mtn – No way they should be closing at 4PM.   That pic from the lodge was taken at 5PM.   Look at how light it still is.   Lifts should be spinning until at least 430PM for the last 4 weeks of their season (mid-March to mid-April). 

Profile:


Upper Hardscrabble:


More Hardscrabble:


Ditto:


Looking up from lodge deck at 5PM:


----------

